# NIPPLE TRIP SAT.26TH ABOARD THE FEVER RELIEVER III



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

LEFT OUT OF BIG LAGOON @ 0600 AND ROUNDED THE PASS TO FLAT SEAS AND SUNSHINE!!!!CRUISE'N AROUND 16-17 KNOTS WE HAD LINES IN EAST OF THE NIPPLE @ 0800 (SOMEWHERE AROUND THAT TIME) WE FINISHED PUTTING ALL SIX LINES IN AND NOTICED A NICE RIP OF SCATTERED GRASS FLYERS WERE EVERYWHERE......AND NOT 20 MINS. LATER STARBOARD RIGGER GOES CRAZY AND....NOTHIN....ABOUT 30 SECS. LATER THE PORT RIGGER KNOCKSDOWN AND THE BULL IS PULLIN SOME NICE DRAG AND JUMP 3 TIMES FOR US AND GIVES A NICE HEAD SHAKE EACH TIME.....WE CLEARED ALL LINES......I LEADERED HIM IN AND CAPTAIN KRIS GAFFED HIM AND HE WAS IN THE BOAT IN ABOUT 10-15 MIN. MY BUDDY CHUCK DID A GREAT JOB AS THE ANGLER AND AS A TEAM EFFORT IT ALL WENT SMOOTH. WE DID CATCH TWO SMALLER COWS AND THAT WAS IT. KIND'A SLOW BUT OVERALL A GOOD DAY.. BEAUTIFUL SEAS , SUNSHINE TILL THE AFTERNOON ROLLED AROUND...BUT WE DID HERE SOME TALK ABOUT A WHITE BEING HOOKED UP AROUND THE 131.....WATER COLOR WAS A PRETTY PRETTY GREEN...LOTS OF FLYERS... GREAT DAY TO BE ON THE WATER.....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty Mahi. Looks like the nipple might be picking back up finally.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Team Fever Reliever!!! Nice post Jake looks like yall had a fun day. Looks like my favorite Capt. on the Gulf Coast put yall on 'em again. Way to go Dad!!

Congrats Again!!:toast

Miles


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

way to go on the bull.. damn good eatin


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

way to go chuck.:clap i'm still waiting on you to give me a call to go catch some fish.oke. nice phin. cliff


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job guys.


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice mahi Kris! The water was gorgeous this weekend.


----------

